# MAC Face and Body for dark skin?



## keisa (Sep 18, 2010)

I did a search for Face and Body, and I've only seen one review by anyone similar to my color.  I wear an NW47 in Studio Tech, and was wondering if I'm out of luck with the current shade offerings. N9 looks like it might be a tad too light, and N12 looks like it might be too dark. C9 actually looks like it *might* be a match but I thought the C shades were supposed to be lighter than the N shades. Am I the only dark skinned person that is wanting to try this?


----------



## Entice (Sep 19, 2010)

I think N9 will work for you.


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 19, 2010)

N9 would be the best match.  C9 is too yellow for NW47.


----------



## keisa (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions. I thought I would add two pics for good measure:


Without makeup:






With makeup(Studio Tech NW47)


----------



## Senoj (Sep 22, 2010)

I love the Mac Face n Body foundation. Very lightweight and leaves a dewy finish and photographs very well.


----------



## keisa (Oct 6, 2010)

Update, got the N9 in the mail. Too light, made me look ashy. Called the Pro Line and order N12, long story short, I LOVVEEE IT! This is my HG foundation, can't believe I waited this long!


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 15, 2010)

Glad you found your HG!


----------

